# The influence of rock music on classical music???



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pretty easy to determine the influence of classical music on rock music (e.g. The Beatles, etc.) but what about the other way around... the impact of rock music on classical. Harder to find examples?

Here is one:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody for String Quartet:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Undoubtably the influence of baroque brass on the song "Penny Lane"






Maybe this is the classical music version of the song?






All I could dig up was this quote:

"Twentieth-century classical composers have been slow to admit the influence of rock music on their compositions. One exception is Hans Werner Henze, who mentioned that he was inspired by the Rolling Stones for his 1968 secular cantata Muzen Siziliens. Avant-garde experimental composers such as Philip Glass and Glenn Branca have integrated rock rhythm, repetition, and heavy amplification in their works. Philip Glass released rock-style videos of sections of his album The Photographer. Glass also produced several rock albums and scored the classical chamber orchestra coda for Paul Simon's rock song "The Late Great Johnny Ace." The compositions of Scott Johnson, Christopher Rouse and Michael Daugherty incorporate distinct influences from specific rock groups. Classical performers have also contributed to rock music albums. Opera tenor Luciano Pavarotti sang duets with rock performers (Bryan Adams, Eric Clapton, Jon Bon Jovi, Elton John and others); opera soprano Kathleen Battle paired with Janet Jackson; opera soprano Montserrat Caballé recorded with Freddie Mercury; and violinist Nigel Kennedy guested on albums by Kate Bush and Robert Plant."

http://rockclassical.com/article.html


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How about Bernstein's Mass? Lenny definitely had his ear tuned to the pop/rock sounds of the 60s. There was even a documentary about it back in the day. I think it's up on YouTube.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Christopher Rouse has a percussion piece named Bonham and has acknowledged Led Zeppelin's influence on him.

Michael Daugherty has a pice called Elvis is Everywhere for four Elvis impersonators and string quartet. Of course, Steve Reich has a recent work based on Radiohead.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Steve Reich has a recent work based on Radiohead.


Steve Reich also wrote a work for double rock ensemble (because he wanted that phasing effect that he always does).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Philip Glass symphonies Low and Heroes (David Bowie).


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Erkki-Sven Tüür's first symphony:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I always post this example, it's the only one I know of its kind:

*Ken Ueno* - _...blood blossoms..._, for amplified sextet (bass clarinet, piano, percussion, electric guitar, cello and bass)


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

starthrower said:


> How about Bernstein's Mass? Lenny definitely had his ear tuned to the pop/rock sounds of the 60s. There was even a documentary about it back in the day. I think it's up on YouTube.


Nope. But this trailer will give you an idea of its eclecticism:


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> Erkki-Sven Tüür's first symphony:







I'm listening to it and thinking, "Prog rock!". I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just learned that the Bernstein Mass has both a marching band and a rock band. This really peaks my interest so I am going to check out a recording of it whenever I get a chance.

Any recommendations on which recording I should try out first?


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

This is an interesting topic. I am not a rock fan but love compemporary classical music, some of which I can hear strong influences of rock music. Probably Julia Wolfe is one of rock-influenced composers. Her works are usually very intense. This is my favorite.

Believing





Also, this.

Dark Full Ride


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Tristan Murail wrote an electric guitar solo.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

PeterPowerPop said:


> Nope. But this trailer will give you an idea of its eclecticism:


I was referring to the documentary, not the mass.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't know Bernstein Mass. This seems a performance in full. (The music starts at 8:24.) Just started listening to it, and it is very nice so far.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> Erkki-Sven Tüür's first symphony:


He is basically a classically trained composer and musician that had an Estonian prog-rock group called inSpe.

There are more examples of this.

The leader and primary composer of Belgian avant-prog band Aranis, Joris Vanvinckenroye, studied composition and contrabass at the Music Academy of Lier and the Royal Flemish Conservatoire.






Emily Hay, flautist from the Motor Totmemist Guild, is involved in so many projects from strictly classical to avant-grade, to improv, etc. It is pretty hard to tell if her classical training informed her 'rock' projects, or her rock projects informed her classical.

She has a BFA in music from Bard College in New York and an MFA in music from California Institute of the Arts. She studied composition and theory with Joan Tower, Mel Powell, Benjamin Boretz, Luis Garcia-Renart and Eli Yarden.


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Steve Reich also wrote a work for double rock ensemble (because he wanted that phasing effect that he always does).


That he always did. He has said he will never do another phasing piece.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I listened to Bernstein's Mass yesterday. It is great! A massive, tuneful work.

Glenn Branca was already mentioned. Symphony No. 3 is quite impressive.

I think Rhys Chatham's Guitar Trio (1977) is one of classics. He studied with Morton Subotnick and La Monte Young, then became interested in composing in rock idiom.


----------

